
XING founder Lars Hinrichs launches HackFwd, a product-oriented incubator - terpua
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/06/08/xing-founder-lars-hinrichs-launches-hackfwd-a-product-oriented-incubator/
======
jgrahamc
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1413243>

------
jroes
I want this in the US.

